# black marks on my blood parrot



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

my blood parrot has developed black blotches on the sides of his body. at first it was just specs and i thought maybe it was some of the black substrate sticking to his scales but its getting to look like a brindle colored dog if ya know what i mean or maybe tiger stripes almost. this has developed over the past 2 weeks or so im very worried and need some help. this fish is in with various mbuna and otherwise doing well


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Without seeing the spots I'll give you the general black blotches/spots answer.

Sometimes fish will get black spots from bruising and this typically happens as the result of fighting with other fish.

They will also get black spots if they are eating too much spirulina. Try cutting back on feeding to just one small feeding a day.

If the spots are more like tiger stripes as you say then it may be a sign of stress or perhaps the fish's natural coloration. Some fish, especially hybrids, will show odd and unusual coloring.

Is the fish eating and swimming normally?

Robin


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

yes fish is swimming normally and eating well, i will try to cut back on feedins and see how it goes thank you very much sorry my reply is so late


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Could it be black spot disease? That is something that, from what I've read, is specific to the parrots. It's not really a "disease"...just what it's called. Do the spots look like sooty smudges?

They can get black spot from stress and less-than-ideal water conditions. Are they overcrowded in your tank? I know zero about mbuna, but have read that they're aggressive. Could they be bullying the parrots?

The good news is that it won't hurt them. It just makes them look a little odd. I would keep the water pristine, and look for signs of bullying or aggression.

HTH and good luck! I adore my parrots - they have such enchanting personalities!


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

hey two huskies i did a water change (50% then 2 days later did another 30% and the blood parrots black spots faded a little and now a couple days later the spots are completely gone and its color is really vibrant now...i guess hes going to be my gauge as to water quality. nice job man...thank you


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

its normal


----------

